# Daten in ein Excel file exportieren



## Sanix (31. Okt 2005)

Ich möchte das Resultat einer Abfrage, in ein Excel File exportieren. Derzeit haben wir es so gelöst, dass alles in einen html datei geschrieben wird udn die sich als excel file identifiziert. Ich habe gelesen, dass Tomcat dass auch kann (schneller), gibts gute Tutorials dazu?
Oder kennt jemand eine gute Möglichkeit, falls der User das File direkt öffnet, sieht er Anfangs ein weisses Fenster (ie 6.0), bis die Datei geladen wurde und sieht sie dann. Da viele User meinen, es passiert nichts mehr, schliessen sie das Fesnter.


----------



## André Uhres (31. Okt 2005)

Eine einfache Lösung besteht darin, die Daten in eine CSV-Datei zu schreiben (*C*omma *S*eperated *V*alues). 
Dabei werden die Spalten einfach durch Kommas oder Strichpunkte getrennt. Eine CSV-Datei kann direkt von EXCEL geöffnet werden.
Oder man könnte auch die Java-Excel API benutzen.

```
import java.io.File; 
import java.util.Date; 
import jxl.Workbook;
import jxl.write.Label;
import jxl.write.Number;
import jxl.write.WritableSheet;
import jxl.write.WritableWorkbook;
import jxl.write.WriteException;
 
... 
 
WritableWorkbook workbook = Workbook.createWorkbook(new File("output.xls")); 
WritableSheet sheet = workbook.createSheet("Erstes 'Sheet'", 0); 
//Das folgende Code Fragment tut einen Label in Zelle A3, und die Zahl 3.14159 in Zelle D5. 
// A1 wird dargestellt durch (0,0), B1 durch (1,0), A2 durch (0,1) und so weiter. 
 
Label label = new Label(0, 2, "Ein Label"); 
sheet.addCell(label); 
 
Number number = new Number(3, 4, 3.1459); 
sheet.addCell(number); 
 
... 
// Alle "Sheets" und Zellen sind hinzugefügt. Nun schreiben wir das "Workbook".
workbook.write(); 
workbook.close();
```


----------



## Oskar (31. Okt 2005)

> Oder man könnte auch die Java-Excel API benutzen.



Da sucht man 3 Tage und findet irgenwie nur anderes Zeug. 

Ich weiss nicht welche besser ist aber es gibt von Jakarta die POI API mit der lässt sich auch recht bequem ein Excel verwenden. Die hab ich dann genommen.

Naja jetzt weiss ich wenigstens, dass es noch eine weitere API gibt.


----------



## André Uhres (1. Nov 2005)

Naja, Sachen gibts...
...jeder muss sich wohl für das entscheiden, was ihm am besten liegt...
...wer könnte sagen ob "VW" besser ist als "Renault" ? ...
...solange der Wagen mich dahin bringt wo ich will, sind wohl beide gleich gut...


----------

